# 98 Silverado



## fishnut (Jul 12, 2007)

got a question. When I push the 4wd button to go from 2wd to 4hi, the light on the switch flashes and goes back to 2wd. It engages sometimes but it will eventually switch back. Is this a switch problem? relay? Maybe something else. Help, hitting the beach soon and I can't take the chance!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

only goes into 4wd when it needs to...won't stick when the sensor says no need...won't go from 4hi to 4lo for the same reason...mine does that...put it in 4lo and it will stay in 4hi until it needs 4lo...


----------



## Mooney1el (Jul 18, 2005)

Fishnut - Two years ago, when I still worked for GM, I had that same problem with my 2000 Silverado. I talked to the truckers (that's what we called the guys who worked for Truck&Bus) and they said it was a known switch issue. I bought a new switch, installed it and the problem has been gone since. Yours may be different though since it is a '98.

Richard Gray


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

fishnut said:


> got a question. When I push the 4wd button to go from 2wd to 4hi, the light on the switch flashes and goes back to 2wd. It engages sometimes but it will eventually switch back. Is this a switch problem? relay? Maybe something else. Help, hitting the beach soon and I can't take the chance!


Hey fishnut, The switch is bad, I've probably replaced 40-50 in the last year at work..


----------



## fishnut (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll try the switch and see what happens. Can they be baought at advance or auto zone?


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

Had it too on my '01. I don't know about aftermarket shops...I had mine done under used car warranty (GM part)


----------

